# termine dispregiativo per indicare un cuoco



## duchevreuil

Buonasera,

Esiste un termine nella lingua italiana per indicare un cuoco in senso dispregiativo? In svedese talvolta si dice "girabistecche", evocando così l'immagine di chi lavora in un _fast food_ e il cui compito e quello di far girare continuamente la carne sulla griglia...


----------



## o-nami

A me non viene in mente nulla... Non credo che esista!


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

Sì esiste, è l'equivalente di imbrattatele, ma non riesco a ricordarlo, forse padellaro


----------



## marco.cur

Che io sappia non esiste.

Vale, duchevreuil ha chiesto se esiste, non di inventarne uno.


----------



## zapzap

Non credo proprio che esista un termine dispregiativo se vuoi indicare qualcuno che fa male il suo lavoro nel caso del cuoco, ma anche di altri lavori puoi dire: è un cuoco *da strapazzo.*


----------



## duchevreuil

Bene, allora... Facciamo una cosa. Come vi suona _girabistecche _in italiano, se qualcuno lo proponerebbe come neologismo?


----------



## marco.cur

Malissimo.


----------



## olaszinho

Bene, allora... Facciamo una cosa. Come vi suona _girabistecche _in italiano, se qualcuno lo proponerebbe come neologismo

Proponerebbe = proporrebbe
ma la frase è comunque sbagliata
Come vi suona _girabistecche_ in italiano, se qualcuno lo propone come neologismo 
oppure meglio:
come vi suonerebbe _girabistecche_ in italiano se qualcuno lo proponesse come neologismo.


----------



## vale_new

marco.cur said:


> Che io sappia non esiste.
> 
> Vale, duchevreuil ha chiesto se esiste, non di inventarne uno.


 
Non l'ho inventato  a memoria ricordo padellaro, padellaio, o qualcosa del genere, forse è un regionalismo



zapzap said:


> Non credo proprio che esista un termine dispregiativo se vuoi indicare qualcuno che fa male il suo lavoro nel caso del cuoco, ma anche di altri lavori puoi dire: è un cuoco *da strapazzo.*


 
Da strapazzo è un jolly



olaszinho said:


> Bene, allora... Facciamo una cosa. Come vi suona _girabistecche _in italiano, se qualcuno lo proponerebbe come neologismo
> 
> Proponerebbe = proporrebbe
> ma la frase è comunque sbagliata
> Come vi suona _girabistecche_ in italiano, se qualcuno lo propone come neologismo
> oppure meglio:
> come vi suonerebbe _girabistecche_ in italiano se qualcuno lo proponesse come neologismo.


 
Girabistecche è divertente, almeno in un paese dove la carne è il piatto principale, in Italia mi sembra che la cucina sia un po' più variata....


----------



## duchevreuil

vale_new said:


> Girabistecche è divertente, almeno in un paese dove la carne è il piatto principale, in Italia mi sembra che la cucina sia un po' più variata....



Non c'entra con la varietà della cucina, il girare le bistecche è semplicemente una metafora che serve a sottolineare la banalità del lavoro del cuoco.


----------



## vale_new

Uhmmm    partiamo dal presupposto che il girabistecche fa pensare al girarrosto o quantomeno alla griglia, per la quale esiste una vera e propria arte culinaria con infinite discussioni su chi è capace di cuocere la salsiccia (e quale tipo, presa in quale paesino, in quale norcineria, etc.) e chi la bruschetta e chi ancora la bistecca, la braciola, il pesce...... L'unica cosa che puoi dire per tradurre quell'espressione è cuoco da McD**** o cuoco da fast food, cattiveria potrebbe essere 'non distingueresti una linguina da una fettuccina'


----------



## ursu-lab

Nelle navi il ruolo più basso è quello dello "*sbucciapatate/pelapatate*".
Altrimenti c'è anche il *ranciere *della caserma, che distribuisce il rancio, che di solito viene identificato come una sbobba incommestibile.  

"Girabistecche" in italiano non funziona, perché nel nostro "immaginario collettivo" la bistecca è una delle ultime pietanze che ci vengono in mente quando pensiamo alle qualità professionali di un cuoco. Se esistesse, dovremmo cercare un termine legato alla pasta scotta, piuttosto. Ma la bistecca proprio no.
Mi avete fatto venire in mente quell'episodio dei "nuovi mostri" con Gassman e Tognazzi che lavorano in un ristorante. Non so se si usava un termine per insultare il cuoco interpretato da Tognazzi...


----------



## rocamadour

ursu-lab said:


> Altrimenti c'è anche il *ranciere *della caserma, che distribuisce il rancio, che di solito viene identificato come una sbobba incommestibile.



Concordo con ursu: stavo proprio pensando anch'io che per creare un neologismo si potrebbe partire dal _rancio_ o dalla _sbobba_, considerati il livello più infimo della "ristorazione"...


----------



## zone noire

E che ne dite dello _sguattero_? Forse si potrebbe usarlo come dispregiativo per un cuoco...


----------



## gc200000

zone noire said:


> E che ne dite dello _sguattero_? Forse si potrebbe usarlo come dispregiativo per un cuoco...



Non penso... Abitualmente, lo sguattero è colui che lava o pulisce...


----------



## vale_new

Sì ma poi anche dal contesto in cui viene pronunciata la frase.... se lo dici ad un cuoco bravissimo o ad uno che effettivamente lascia a desiderare, se lo dici ad una persona molto amica o a commento di qualcosa.


----------



## duchevreuil

ursu-lab said:
			
		

> "Girabistecche" in italiano non funziona, perché nel nostro "immaginario  collettivo" *la bistecca è una delle ultime pietanze che ci vengono in  mente quando pensiamo alle qualità professionali di un cuoco*. Se  esistesse, dovremmo cercare un termine legato alla pasta scotta,  piuttosto. Ma la bistecca proprio no.



Sì, infatti è questo il motivo per cui dare del "girabistecche" a qualcuno, anche in Svezia! È un po' come dare del _portasciugamano _a un sommelier.  Capisco comunque che "girabistecche" non suona molto bene in italiano...

Forse si potrebbe dire _pizzaiolo da/di_ ... qualcosa?



olaszinho said:


> Bene, allora... Facciamo una cosa. Come vi suona _girabistecche _in italiano, se qualcuno lo proponerebbe come neologismo
> 
> Proponerebbe = proporrebbe
> ma la frase è comunque sbagliata
> Come vi suona _girabistecche_ in italiano, se qualcuno lo propone come neologismo
> oppure meglio:
> come vi suonerebbe _girabistecche_ in italiano se qualcuno lo proponesse come neologismo.



Grazie, Olaszinho! Rileggendo quella frase non riesco a capire come mi sia scappato di tastiera quello strafalcione... Imbarazzante è.


----------



## ursu-lab

Il pizzaiolo è chi fa la pizza. Che io sappia non viene usato in termini dispregiativi da nessun italiano.
Credo che tu non abbia capito il senso della mia frase sull'importanza della bistecca. Mi spiego meglio: in Spagna, dove vivo, nei bar spesso preparano per fare i panini, al posto del salume, della carne cotta alla piastra. E la girano. È un pasto da quattro soldi (panino, appunto) e magari in spagnolo potrebbe funzionare. 
Ma in Italia no, perché alle bistecche non ci pensiamo proprio.

Finora credo che l'unico termine che sottolinea la banalità del cibo è il ranciere, che porta il rancio nelle caserme. Altrimenti il "cuoco dell'ospedale" dove si sa che non hanno molta fantasia nella preparazione del menú...


----------



## duchevreuil

ursu-lab said:


> Il pizzaiolo è chi fa la pizza. Che io sappia non viene usato in termini dispregiativi da nessun italiano.



Una volta mi sembra di aver sentito un italiano dire "è da pizzaiolo", anche se non ricordo bene il contesto. Ma può anche darsi che a quello non piacesse la pizza in generale, che ne so io... 

Comunque non credo che uno chef (italiano o no) che gestisce un ristorante a tre stelle lo prenderebbe come un complimento se qualcuno gli desse del "pizzaiolo"... O sbaglio? 



> Credo che tu non abbia capito il senso della mia frase sull'importanza della bistecca. Mi spiego meglio: in Spagna, dove vivo, nei bar spesso preparano per fare i panini, al posto del salume, della carne cotta alla piastra. E la girano. È un pasto da quattro soldi (panino, appunto) e magari in spagnolo potrebbe funzionare.
> Ma in Italia no, perché alle bistecche non ci pensiamo proprio.


Ma aspetta... Forse non ho nemmeno capito bene il senso del verbo _girare_. Con "girabistecche" intendevo dire che il senso dispregiativo del termine risiede nel fatto che allude a uno che non sa fare altro che _voltare la carne da un lato a un altro_, cioè _rivoltarla_ insomma, come si rivoltano le frittate nella padella.

Comunque quando mi rileggo la tua ultima risposta capisco perfettamente quello che intendevi dire. Scusami.


----------



## marco.cur

duchevreuil said:


> Esiste un termine nella lingua italiana per indicare un cuoco in senso dispregiativo? In svedese talvolta si dice "girabistecche"


Assodato che non esiste, perché vuoi un termine dispregiativo equivalente allo svedese "girabistecche"? Devi tradurlo dallo svedese, o è solo per giocare?

Se lo devi tradurre, io lo tradurrei letteralmente, mettendolo tra virgolette.


----------



## ursu-lab

duchevreuil said:


> Una volta mi sembra di aver sentito un italiano dire "è da pizzaiolo", anche se non ricordo bene il contesto. Ma può anche darsi che a quello non piacesse la pizza in generale, che ne so io...
> 
> Comunque non credo che uno chef (italiano o no) che gestisce un ristorante a tre stelle lo prenderebbe come un complimento se qualcuno gli desse del "pizzaiolo"... O sbaglio?


In questo caso hai ragione, ma non si riferisce alla persona (cioè al cuoco), bensì a tutto il locale. È un "insulto" declassare un locale da ristorante a semplice pizzeria.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buonasera

"Marmittone" non è un termine italiano, un tantino irriguardoso, non so se dispregiativo, per indicare chi attende/attendeva a  compiti culinari... di secondaria importanza..?

Inoltre non è la "marmitta" una sorta di grande pentola che si usa in cucina?

Saluti


----------



## federicoft

Assodato che non esiste un termine universale per definire un cuoco in senso dispregiativo, secondo me si possono comunque trovare espressioni efficaci conoscendo un po' di contesto. Duchevreuil, quali sono le caratteristiche negative del cuoco che vorresti sottolineare?

Per esempio, un cuoco (o sedicente tale) che sperimenta gli ingredienti più diversi con pessimi risultati, che mischia i sapori, che fa abbondante uso di salse per mascherare i suoi errori, in sostanza un cuoco caotico e disordinato, si potrebbe facilmente definire un _intruglione_.


----------



## Giorgino

Personalmente trovo che il termine "girabistecche", pur non evocando nulla in particolare in italiano (di sicuro non qualcuno impedito in cucina...), abbia ottime potenzialità, da un punto di vista linguistico, anche nella nostra lingua, tanto da essere comunque utilizzabile, magari con la nota. 
Lo so, le note sono 'l'ultima spiaggia' per il traduttore, ma credo che, in questo caso molto più che in altri, troverei simpatico incontrare il termine "girabistecche" e vedermi spiegato nella nota che in Svezia indica un cuoco e ha connotazioni negative...

Comunque, rileggendo il primo post di duchevreuil, mi sembra quasi che il termine, più che indicare qualcuno sprovvisto di grandi doti culinarie, indichi più che altro _l'impiego _da lui ricoperto. Non la persona in sé quindi, ma piuttosto il suo lavoro, di poco prestigio.

Ad esempio (e duchevreuil correggimi se sbaglio), si potrebbe dire che una tal persona fa il girabistecche in un locale, perché quello è il lavoro che è capitato a fare, ma fuori da quel contesto sia un bravo cuoco?


----------



## duchevreuil

marco.cur said:


> Assodato che non esiste, perché vuoi un termine dispregiativo equivalente allo svedese "girabistecche"? Devi tradurlo dallo svedese, o è solo per giocare?



Per semplice curiosità. 



			
				federicoft said:
			
		

> quali sono le caratteristiche negative del cuoco che vorresti sottolineare?



La sua presuntuosità che crea un effetto di contrasto imbarazzante, per non dire comico, rispetto alla banalità del suo lavoro.

In Svezia, come del resto in molti altri paesi, i cuochi grazie ai mass media sono diventati _star_. Non so com'è in Italia, ma quassù sono per lo più di estrazione sociale molto modesta. Si fanno strada a colpi di padella e di pentola. Cominciano a frequentare la bella gente e gli ambienti sociali cosiddetti "importanti" e a volte sembra addirittura che si credano artisti rinascimentali allo stesso livello di un Michelangelo o di un Da Vinci. Ma in fondo sono piuttosto complessati e presentano tutti i sintomi del _parvenu_. Conoscono la gavetta (perché spesso l'hanno anche fatta) ma non il galateo (pur credendosi eleganti). Così a volte succede che la gente di quella estrazione sociale, al cui prestigio naturale i cuochi aspirano, ne parli in termini di "girabistecche" perché stanchi del loro comportamento presuntuoso. È un modo come un altro, diciamo, per dire pane al pane e vino al vino.



			
				Giorgino said:
			
		

> Comunque, rileggendo il primo post di duchevreuil, mi sembra quasi che  il termine, più che indicare qualcuno sprovvisto di grandi doti  culinarie, indichi più che altro _l'impiego _da lui ricoperto. Non la persona in sé quindi, ma piuttosto il suo lavoro, di poco prestigio.



Appunto.


----------



## infinite sadness

Un termine screditante per un cuoco che si sente un professionista potrebbe essere "cuciniere".


----------



## gyuseppe

ursu-lab said:


> Nelle navi il ruolo più basso è quello dello "*sbucciapatate/pelapatate*".



Secondo me il termine "pelapatate" è il più adatto.http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=9774279#post9774279


----------



## la fée

Se qualcuno *proponesse *(NON "proponerebbe" e nemmeno "proporrebbe", visto che ci vuole l'imperfetto congiuntivo...) "girabistecche" sarebbe divertente, ma poco adatto alla realtà culinaria del nostro paese; tuttavia troverei spiritoso e non troppo offensivo qualcosa tipo "buttalapasta" o "spaghettaro"... che ne pensate?


----------



## Giorgino

la fée said:


> Se qualcuno *proponesse *(NON "proponerebbe" e nemmeno "proporrebbe", visto che ci vuole l'imperfetto congiuntivo...) "girabistecche" sarebbe divertente, ma poco adatto alla realtà culinaria del nostro paese; tuttavia troverei spiritoso e non troppo offensivo qualcosa tipo "buttalapasta" o "spaghettaro"... che ne pensate?


 
Personalmente li trovo divertenti e abbastanza azzeccati.  Tuttavia penso anche che non sia necessario inventare termini ex novo, visto che come suggerisce gyuseppe "pelapatate" potrebbe essere un equivalente perfetto: indica la posizione ricoperta, più che l'abilità del cuoco in sé, che è poi quello che fa "girabistecche", come dive la stessa duchevreuil.


----------



## vale_new

infinite sadness said:


> Un termine screditante per un cuoco che si sente un professionista potrebbe essere "cuciniere".


 
E poi non farebbe rima nel proverbio mi sa che esiste solo in versione femminile


----------

